# How to Post Pictures on APC - A Step by Step



## titan97

So once we've mastered taking the photos and saved them to our computer, how do we post them here? I guess what I'm asking is: what is the normal resolution and dimensions of the pictures? I look at the pictures submitted in this thread, and they look great. But when I open them in Photoshop and look at the dimensions, I get confused. The cherry shrimp picture above is 800 pixels by 511 pixels, according to Photoshop. The file size is 81kB. I have a photo of my tank which is 375 x 563, and it is 263kB. I've tried using maximum compression when I save my photos to no avail. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gnatster

*Uploading pictures to the Gallery*

Part I of How to Post Pictures to APC

In Part I you will find how to create and upload pictures to a Personal Gallery in the APC Photo Album. Future posts are planned with directions on how to resize image files using a popular freeware program as well as how to link the images in your Personal Gallery to show in posts on APC. (Directions on how to link images added)

Some basic guidelines.

All images should be 800x600 or smaller
File size is limited 2 MB

File Types Supported
BMP
JPG
JPEG
GIF
PNG​
1. The Photo Album can be accessed by clicking on *APC Features* on the drop-down click on *Photo Album* where you will be redirected to the main Photo Album pages. For those with Tabbed Browsing the corresponding tab now reads "Home - vBadvanced Gallery"

Main Photo Album Page View








2. Click on the *Upload* link, 2nd from right on the Gallery Navigation menu. This will present you with the Upload Page. For those with Tabbed Browsing the corresponding tab now reads "Home - vBadvanced Gallery - Upload..."

Upload Page View








On the Upload Page you will find from the top:

Your Stats: This shows how much of your available space is currently being used. Please Note, at this time the space is Unlimited, PLEASE do not abuse this and post unrelated items. We are being liberal with space at this time, if the space is abused quotas will be put into effect.​
Under the Image Options bar.

File to Upload (required field): In the box specify the location on your computer where the image file is located. Use the Browse button to facilitate navigation.

Image Title: A short title for the image e.g. MM/DD/YY 120 Planted Left Side

Description: If desired create a short description of the image. This is not the place to write a post about the image, but only a short description for members browsing the Photo Album. 256 Character Limit.

Category: Select the Category you want to upload the image to. For your own Personal Gallery select *Users Personal Galleries*. This will place the image in your own Personal Gallery. First time users please note, a Gallery will be created with your username upon the first upload. Please select wisely and if unsure always default to your own Personal Gallery.

Keywords: To facilitate a search for an image you can specify keywords. e.g. "Shrimp" for pictures of Shrimp. Please note that terms found in Image Title will also be used in a search.

Additional Options: You can elect to receive email updates if an APC member leaves comments and also elect to add to your APC Favorites Location​
Upload Page Completed View








Once you have completed filling in the required and desired fields click on the *Submit* button. Depending on the file size and your connection speed this may take a few minutes to complete. To reset all the fields and abandon the upload please click on reset.

3. When complete you will be presented with a page showing you the completed upload. For those with Tabbed Browsing the corresponding tab now reads "Home - vBadvanced Gallery - Image Title"

Completed Upload Page View


----------



## titan97

Looks good so far man. Thanks for the work.

-Dustin


----------



## gnatster

*Link Photo Album images to a Post*

Now that you have the prized image in your Photo Album Personal Gallery you want to share it with everyone, or use it to make a point in a post. There are three basic ways to link the images.

Common to all three:

The address of the image is obviously important. View the full image in your browser.Firefox users, right click on the image and select *Copy Image Location*. Internet Explorer users, right click on the image, select *Properties*, then hightlight and copy the Address. The image address in now on your clipboard. Mac users, Hold down the Ctrl key and click for the copy option.​
*Note - Spaces have been added to the Tag format for it to show within the text.

*Note - I generally create and edit all the text and then come back and add the images in the desired locations.

1. Text mode
At the desired location type the image tag [ IMG ]Insert image URL and close tag [ /IMG]. Very easy for those that remember tag syntax.​
2.Guided Mode
At the desired location click on the Insert Image icon found in the Reply Box Toolbar. Looks like Yellow square with mountains in it. This will give you a popup box to enter the image URL. Click OK and this will place the image with tags at the desired location​
3.Enhanced Mode
When you click on the same icon as in Guided mode the leading [ IMG ] tag is added to the main editing box, you would add the location of the image, then click on the icon again to close the tag and [ /IMG ] will be added.​
Looking forward to seeing your images populating more text now!!


----------



## SnakeIce

I am running Internet Explorer and when I right click on full photo like is directed there is no Copy Image Location option in the list. I have to open properties and copy the location url found there. That was the source of my confusion.


----------



## gnatster

I've gone and edited the process to reflect both the Firefox and IE methods.


----------



## John N.

*Thanks for the Tutorial, a few FAOs...for you*

Thanks G, for writing this up, I just found it.

Now I understand how to add and post images on APC hosting site. Very useful.

----------------------------------------------------

*Quick question:* While viewing through some threads, I see some photos are water marked "hosted by Aquatic Plant Central" while others are not. Why is that? 
_For example:_ the water mark on this photo in 
I've test posted one of my APC hosted photos, and it didn't have the watermark. So just curious on why, since it is a hosted APC photo.

*Second Question:* When uploading, how come only a few usernames are listed underneath "User Personal Gallery" pull down for the category section. I understand that selecting the category "User Personal Gallery" will stick the image into my gallery "John N.", but it took me awhile since, I was looking for my Name in the pull down...how come some people are listed in the pull down, while others are not?

*Third Question:* Can we delete images that we've uploaded?

Thanks in advance,

-John N.


----------



## gnatster

John N. said:


> Thanks G, for writing this up, I just found it.
> 
> Now I understand how to add and post images on APC hosting site. Very useful.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Quick question:* While viewing through some threads, I see some photos are water marked "hosted by Aquatic Plant Central" while others are not. Why is that?
> _For example:_ the water mark on this photo in
> I've test posted one of my APC hosted photos, and it didn't have the watermark. So just curious on why, since it is a hosted APC photo.


SWAG here - The Watermark is added on the upload. Images added before we instituted the Watermark feature are not stamped. Thats my best guess and I'm sticking to it.



> *Second Question:* When uploading, how come only a few usernames are listed underneath "User Personal Gallery" pull down for the category section. I understand that selecting the category "User Personal Gallery" will stick the image into my gallery "John N.", but it took me awhile since, I was looking for my Name in the pull down...how come some people are listed in the pull down, while others are not?


Looks like a permission issue where users of certain groups are listed in the dropdown. Note they are listed in reverse alpha order while the main catagories are not in any partiular order. Honestly a little low on the to do list, but I'll have it added.



> *Third Question:* Can we delete images that we've uploaded?


Currently no, there was some coding issues and frankly allowing users to delete is low on the fix list. Send me a PM with the URL of the image you want deleted.


----------



## pacolopezmujica

Hi,
A question, the size depends on your computer configuration , but for example you could say that 600 x 450 jpeg 72 dpi would look acceptable, because I've posted some photos that look fine, but others that are too tiny.
The other question, can we print this instructions?
Thanks, 
Paco


----------



## gnatster

1. I'm not sure what you are asking. 

2. Please feel free to print them for your own use.


----------

